# Nikon d820 ...



## astroNikon (May 19, 2017)

NikonRumors.com again.
Nikon D820 | Nikon Rumors


Announcement this summer, shipment in fall (announcement/shipment could be earlier)
Will be called D820 (D850 is still a possibility)
45-46MP sensor
Improved low and high ISO
New and improved version of SnapBridge
No built-in GPS
Tiltable LCD screen
Memory card slots: one SD and one XQD
*New: AF system from the D5*


----------



## Solarflare (May 19, 2017)

So thats:

Naming: ... yeah whatever

ca 46 Megapixel: Hmmm thats then about the pixel size of the D500, right ? And that would be sufficient for 4096x2160 at 24Hz with 4:1 pixel mapping (4 pixel on sensor result in 1 pixel of the video). Not bad at all.

No AA filter: I would assume, since most Nikon cameras including the D810 have that now.

improved low ISO: so ... we get ISO 50 or even less ? Very nice.

improved high ISO: I guess max ISO is thus raised to 25,600, 51,200 or even 102,400 ? Not a priority for this type of camera, but sure.

Improved Snapbridge: ... yeah whatever

No GPS: ... ok whatever

Tiltscreen: guess same as D750 and D500

1 XQD, 1 SD Memory card slots: drat, really hoped for 2x XQD

D5/D500 AF System: No surprise there. The D8x0 line is the image quality flagship of Nikon and gets the top of the line autofocus.


Additionally:

4K Video: I would  be very surprised if it wouldnt have that.

I hope they have raw histogram and touchscreen, too.


P.s.: My old wishlist: D810 Successor Wishlist


----------



## nerwin (May 20, 2017)

I'm still going to continue to use my D610.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2017)

Sounds like a logical progression from the D810...more MP, tilt screen, migtating the F5's AF system downward, in the traditional way NIkon eventually puts the flagship features into other models after a generation or two of those systems being available only in the high-end model.


----------



## nerwin (May 20, 2017)

Of course these are just rumour specifications right now. We wont know EXACTLY until Nikon makes it official and you never know...Nikon could be keeping something secret until announcement. But its probably wishful thinking.


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2017)

I'm curious, if they are going to use the d5/500 AF system then how many FPS is it going to do?  That's a lot of data megapixels to transfer to the card  but a big buffer would help.

The d8x0 was the ultimate FF studio camera.  Now how would it be described as?

The body is awe fully large too compared to the d750/d600/d500.


----------



## nerwin (May 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I'm curious, if they are going to use the d5/500 AF system then how many FPS is it going to do?  That's a lot of data megapixels to transfer to the card  but a big buffer would help.
> 
> The d8x0 was the ultimate FF studio camera.  Now how would it be described as?
> 
> The body is awe fully large too compared to the d750/d600/d500.



More compact alternative to a medium format camera? 

I bet this camera will be incredible in the studio and shooting highly detailed landscapes.


----------



## jaomul (May 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I'm curious, if they are going to use the d5/500 AF system then how many FPS is it going to do?  That's a lot of data megapixels to transfer to the card  but a big buffer would help.
> 
> The d8x0 was the ultimate FF studio camera.  Now how would it be described as?
> 
> The body is awe fully large too compared to the d750/d600/d500.



I was looking at a d500 today and there was an 810 beside it, they looked similar in size to me, but I didn't pick them up to compare. The 500 is bigger than I thought


----------



## Destin (May 20, 2017)

jaomul said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, if they are going to use the d5/500 AF system then how many FPS is it going to do?  That's a lot of data megapixels to transfer to the card  but a big buffer would help.
> ...



I own a 500 and have used aD810. They aren't far off in size.. the 810 is a little wider and the grip a little thicker. But I prefer the feel of the 500.. most comfortable camera I've ever owned.


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2017)

Destin said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Yes but far enough for me to notice especially height and weight.  I've used all the cameras side by side multiple times.  It's the height and weight that is the major difference for me.

D5 = 160 width x 158.5 height x 92mm depth
1415 g (built in grip) 

D810 = 146 x 123 x 82mm
980g

D500 = 147 width x 115 height x 81mm depth
860g

D750  = 141 x 113 x 78mm
840g

D610 = 141 x 113 x 82mm
850g

D7200 = 136 x 107 x 76mm
675g

D5500 = 124 x 97 x 70
420g

they keep getting bigger !!
no wonder ppl like mirrorless.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2017)

I have no idea how you can call a D800 or 810 a "big" camera... You want a BIG camera? Try a D1 or D1h or D2x or D3x or D5....I've owned four of those five...now THOSE are "big" Nikon's...

The D610 and D810 are medium-sized cameras to me.

I call those "half-height" cameras.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (May 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I have no idea how you can call a D800 or 810 a "big" camera... You want a BIG camera? Try a D1 or D1h or D2x or D3x or D5....I've owned four of those five...now THOSE are "big" Nikon's...
> 
> The D610 and D810 are medium-sized cameras to me.
> 
> I call those "half-height" cameras.


You put a grip on them and they are not to far off from the single digits


----------



## astroNikon (May 22, 2017)

It's all perspective.  If you are used to the big ones then the "smaller" ones are smaller.
If you are used to the smaller ones, then the bigger ones are bigger and heavier.

If your hands are large vs small that may make a difference too.
I've used battery grips since my d7000 but I still feel how much larger the D810 is from the d750/d500.  So it's all perspective.

Some Ppl on this board have ditched the dslr to mirrorless for size. Of course when you add a pro lens etc they are large but still not as large and heavy.   Compare a D5600 to a D810 in your hands.  You should be able to know which one is which with your eyes closed.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how you can call a D800 or 810 a "big" camera... You want a BIG camera? Try a D1 or D1h or D2x or D3x or D5....I've owned four of those five...now THOSE are "big" Nikon's...
> ...



If you put an elephant on top of another elephant, you've suddenly got *a VERY big elephant*.

Obviously, the half-height bodies can be small, OR large. The full-sized, single-digit Nikons and Canons are ALWAYS huge. Pretty obvious how that works. If you need or want the extra battery, and the grip, and the vertical shutter release, the half-height bodies allow you to custom-configure them to be larger, heavier, and more-capable when their battery grip is added to them. But the single-digit cameras can never have their grip removed, and can never be discreetly carried. The single-digital camera bodies scream, "Pro shooter!", or "Photo snob!" or, "Camera geek! " Meanwhile, the D810 or D610-sized cameras say simply something like, "Photo dad!", or "Mom who loves photography!"

Not sure how a 1,450-gram camera is somehow in the same class as an 850-gram camera.


----------



## jake337 (May 22, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



That's why I like the Df

143.5 x 110 x 66.5 & 765g


----------



## Vtec44 (May 23, 2017)

Nice!!  When the D800 first came out, everyone said it's a good studio camera.  I use it for weddings and love it.  My D800 is just fine for now but I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade to this if I need to.


----------



## Solarflare (May 24, 2017)

I really wished Nikon would give us two slots of the same type instead of this weird mix ... I utterly fail to see the point of putting two types of card slots on a camera.




Derrel said:


> Sounds like a logical progression from the D810.


 Actually more like a full frame D500 really.




Derrel said:


> [...] in the traditional way NIkon eventually puts the flagship features into other models after a generation or two of those systems being available only in the high-end model.


 Err ... actually the D810 *IS* the flagship of Nikon - for image quality.

The D5 is the flagship of Nikon for sports, action, and journalism. As a general camera, its actually a gross underperformer, with less dynamic range at base ISO than an entry level body. But of course insane high ISO performance.




astroNikon said:


> I'm curious, if they are going to use the d5/500 AF system then how many FPS is it going to do?


 I fail to see your logic. The D800 and D810 also have the top AF Nikon had to offer at that time. The D820 obviously wont offer much more than 5fps either.




Vtec44 said:


> Nice!!  When the D800 first came out, everyone said it's a good studio camera.


 Actually both the D800 and D810 are good general purpose cameras, even if their focus was more towards resolution and ultimate image quality. Compared to a D750 that has better high ISO.


----------



## jaomul (May 25, 2017)

∆∆∆

You seem to want to disagree with everyone


----------



## Vtec44 (May 25, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Actually both the D800 and D810 are good general purpose cameras, even if their focus was more towards resolution and ultimate image quality. Compared to a D750 that has better high ISO.



I don't know but 36.3mp, $3k, and 40mg file size is hardly good for general purpose.  I use my iPhone for pretty much everything.  IMHO, that's a good general purpose camera!


----------



## Derrel (May 25, 2017)

Yeah...file sizes and MP counts...I prefer 24MP for "general purpose" uses,and even then, that is overkill for a lot of uses...I use my phonecam for happy snaps, at reduced size...5MP is enough for quick snaps...who needs 40-million pixels of a snap of a menu, or a reminder shot, or a selfie, or a whatever?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 9, 2017)

The only thing I really want more in my D810 are:
4k video
improved high ISO
the D5's AF system
EVEN MORE Dynamic Range
I can say goodbye to CF if they give me dual SDXC
Bluetooth/Wifi for tethering.

Would really love In Body Stabilization (I would sell off my stuff to get one if it had IBIS).
My main work lens has no VR


----------



## chuasam (Jun 10, 2017)

If I'm paid to shoot I use the big camera or whatever it takes. If I'm on vacation it's compact or micro 43

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I'm in the market for next body.  Currently D800, D600, and a D3300 (for business travel).  Seems like every time I get the itch to move to a new body.  It's right in the middle of them discounting the current greatest (fx, dx).  Which is a big clue with Nikon something new is coming.  Then you have to wait.  and it's agony.   hahaha


----------

